# FWB gun show



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Anyone go? Is it any good? Just curious if its worth it tomorrow.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

It was ok, nothing special, lots of stuff, nothing i couldn't live without..Chaos


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I pulled into the parking lot, saw the line and pulled back out.


----------



## GREENGO (Apr 29, 2012)

alot of ammo price raping.


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

I think Jay's Guns was the only one there that didn't jack their prices up. One guy that ammunition wanted $80 for a box of www 9mm 100 count and $65 for a brick of 22lr.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

toma said:


> I think Jay's Guns was the only one there that didn't jack their prices up. One guy that ammunition wanted $80 for a box of www 9mm 100 count and $65 for a brick of 22lr.


Say What?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

toma said:


> I think Jay's Guns was the only one there that didn't jack their prices up. One guy that ammunition wanted $80 for a box of www 9mm 100 count and $65 for a brick of 22lr.


That's unusual. Jays has been selling bricks of .22 in their store for $80 since this stuff started.


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

WOW, note to self : Don't post before first cup of coffee has been consumed!

I meant to say : One guy that was selling ammunition wanted $80 for a box of wwb (winchester white box) 9mm 100 count and $65 for a brick of 22lr. 



Splittine said:


> That's unusual. Jays has been selling bricks of .22 in their store for $80 since this stuff started.


Hey Chase,
I was referring to a different vendor on the ammunition and I really only price checked two guns on Jay's tables. One was a LWRC REPR he had for $3999 which is better than any price I've seen on the internet lately and he also had a LWRC M6 that was at the low end of gunbroker sale prices. 

All in all the gun show was a total waste of my time once again but I was really bored and went anyway. Now that I think about it it was a dumb move to go. Prices are at an all time high and the gun shows historically have the highest prices anyway. What was I thinking? I could have had a V8!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

10-4. Hope all is well with you Tom.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

toma said:


> WOW, note to self : Don't post before first cup of coffee has been consumed!
> 
> I meant to say : One guy that was selling ammunition wanted $80 for a box of wwb (winchester white box) 9mm 100 count and $65 for a brick of 22lr.
> 
> ...


It really was the worst I have ever been to. Some of those vendors should be doing the walk of shame today. Still trying to screw folks on P-mags, when a local dealer not at show had them $25.00 or more cheaper.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Screw those Gouging pricks. Get with Daine at Ohana Firearms. He has good prices on everything. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

Gun shows are going down hill fast!


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

Turtle,

Where is Ohana Firearms? I have not heard of them.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

The last few shows I have been to in Mobile seems more like going to the Flea Market. Lots of junk other than guns


----------

